# What is an evangelist?



## Pergamum (Jun 4, 2008)

What is an evangelist?

Is it an office?

Is it a present office?

What does he do?

What are his qualifications?

HOw does he differ from other offices?


----------



## jambo (Jun 4, 2008)

I once heard it say "an evangelist is one beggar telling another begger where to get bread." However I think Bunyan's description of Evangelist is quite brilliant and defines better than anything.

_Christian saw the picture of a very grave person hang up against the wall; and this was the fashion of it; it had eyes lifted up to Heaven, the best of Books in his hand, the Law of Truth was written upon his lips, the World was behind his back; it stood as if it pleaded with men and a Crown of Gold did hang over his head.

Then said Christian what means this?

The man whose picture this is, is one of a thousand; he can beget children, travel in birth with children, and nurse them himself when they are born. And whereas thou seest him with eyes lift up to Heaven, the best of Books in his hand, and the Law of truth writ upon his lips; it is to show thee, that his work is to know and unfold dark things to sinners; even as also thou sest him stand as if he pleaded with men; and whereas thou seest the world as cast behind him, and that a crown hangs over his head; that is to show thee, that slighting and despising the things that are present, for the love that he hath to his Masters service, he is sure in the world that comes next, to have glory for his reward._

We have teachers today so why not evangelists? There are some gifted people who just seem to be able to communicate gospel truths to the unconverted. Quite often when a church is vacant, the church will be looking for a pastor/teacher. Perhaps they should be looking more for pastor/evangelist. 

A lot of churches grow because people move to the area and leave one church to join another. That may be local church growth but is not real church growth. Real church growth comes when the Holy Spirit so blesses the preaching of the word to unconverted people. 

It seems to be in many peoples minds that an evangelist is almost thought to be like a person who didn't quite make it a pastor. Yet the qualifications should be the same would be for any preaching and teaching office.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leslie (Jun 4, 2008)

Is everyone who evangelizes an evangelist? Can women be evangelists? If a male expresses spiritual interest may a woman answer his questions and point him to the Savior or must she find a male somewhere to interact with him?


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 4, 2008)

> Christian saw the picture of a very grave person hang up against the wall; and this was the fashion of it; it had eyes lifted up to Heaven, the best of Books in his hand, the Law of Truth was written upon his lips, the World was behind his back; it stood as if it pleaded with men and a Crown of Gold did hang over his head.
> 
> Then said Christian what means this?
> 
> The man whose picture this is, is one of a thousand; he can beget children, travel in birth with children, and nurse them himself when they are born. And whereas thou seest him with eyes lift up to Heaven, the best of Books in his hand, and the Law of truth writ upon his lips; it is to show thee, that his work is to know and unfold dark things to sinners; even as also thou sest him stand as if he pleaded with men; and whereas thou seest the world as cast behind him, and that a crown hangs over his head; that is to show thee, that slighting and despising the things that are present, for the love that he hath to his Masters service, he is sure in the world that comes next, to have glory for his reward.


That is one of my favorite passages of Pilgrim's Progress. Thanks for bringing it to mind again.


----------



## Zenas (Jun 4, 2008)

This is providential, because I was reading Ephesians about 10 minutes before you posted this this morning and thought the same question. 

Great minds my friend.


----------



## live4Him (Jun 4, 2008)

An evangelist is one who "proclaims the gospel"

Eph 4:11 And He Himself gave some to be apostles, some prophets, some evangelists, and some pastors and teachers,

Greek word for evangelist - euaggelistēs
1) a bringer of good tidings, an evangelist

2) the name given to the NT heralds of salvation through Christ who are not apostles


----------

